# Hunting Coyotes



## SarahFair (Feb 9, 2009)

Ive got a few ?s for yall....

Im wanting to pratice skinning before next years deer season...I thought since coyote is open all year they would be good pratice. I was told no by a guy because they smell really bad. Im not too worried about smell really. Well...
How bad do they really smell?

Do you think skinning a coyote would be alot like skinning a deer?

I live in walton county and personally I havent seen a one out here. 
There is a possibility the one sittin off 78 for the past 3 months is one but I cant tell...

What is the best way to bait one to see if they are around?
I would probly be out towards the athens area
Seen any out there?


Do you have to have taken the hunters safety course to hunt them?

Any laws against the taking of the skull?
I know with deer there is I was just wondering with the coyotes

Is there a dump site I can  take the bodies to in walton county?

and one last one that has nothing to do with coyotes...
Is there a roadkill dump in walton county and is there any law about going and getting the skulls?


----------



## Randy (Feb 9, 2009)

Coyotes are among the smelliest animals ever.  When I hunt them I leave them where they fall.


----------



## SarahFair (Feb 9, 2009)

Like smell like...?
Someone described them as 5 years worth of poop build up

If I skin them I will be taking them home with me...
Then what should I do with the remains?


----------



## fi8shmasty (Feb 9, 2009)

They don't stink that bad. If you get a sick mangy one maybe.


----------



## Chippewa Partners (Feb 9, 2009)

If I were to make a recommendation on learning to skin an animal very similiar to a deer I respectfully suggest you try skinning a fox rather than a coyote first.     

Also try to skin an animal that is still "warm",  you will have much better luck than an animal that is cold.


----------



## SarahFair (Feb 9, 2009)

hm...nice tip!
thanks!


----------



## LJay (Feb 9, 2009)

They smell kinda like a wet dog.


----------



## Browtine (Feb 9, 2009)

All the coyotes I've killed have smelled worse than any other animal I've ever encountered, dead or alive. I've been around a lot of nasty, mangy, diseased dogs over the years and some of them stunk, but NOTHING like the coyotes I've taken. If I can't leave 'em where they fall, I will use an industrial grade garbage bag turned inside out on my arm to grab them by a leg and tote them elsewhere, and then turn the bag back out and throw it away. 

I'd love to have a coyote mounted, but unless they can remove the smell all mine have had, I would never even put it on my outdoor porch... 

The only way I know to describe the smell would be to take the nastiest, stinkiest wet dog and roll them in the rotting carcasses of roadkill for the length of their life.


----------



## sweet 16 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've killed one and buzzards wouldn't eat him.


----------



## RSmith (Feb 9, 2009)

Foxs smell pretty bad as well I have only skinned two but it is hard to wash the smell from your hands. The smell resembles where a tom cat has been spraying. Rabbits coons, hogs (other than boars) smell better and are easier to come by as well. I am not an expert and I would imagine the time of year and gender would have a bearing on smell.


----------



## miles58 (Feb 9, 2009)

Go to a Walmart and buy a box of latex exam gloves.  Keep the fat off your skin and the smell is manageable.  Get it on your skin and the oils will be hard to remove.  Skin them warm.

Drive back roads and look for what appear to be dog tracks.  Coyote tracks are going to be very much  in line.  They will not be side to side like a dog.  They also tend to be more purposeful.  You can see it much better in the snow.  They move at a trot and go more from point to point than a dog does.

A Conservation Officer in the area you intend to hunt them will be a good resource.  He can probably help you obtain a roadkill deer for bait and he will for sure know what the laws are on licensing and firearms training.  He will also know where to point you to find them.


----------



## Goat (Feb 10, 2009)

*They arent all nasty*

If you get one that is deep in the woods and not dumpster diving they dont stink too bad and their coats are pretty nice.  

Here is a trick that helps me around the eyelids, put your non cutting hands finger in the eye, just dont cut your finger and you wont cut the lids.

Also, if your going to do a full mount skin from the back not the belly.


----------



## SarahFair (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks guys!
This helps!


----------



## Browtine (Feb 10, 2009)

Goat said:


> If you get one that is deep in the woods and not dumpster diving they dont stink too bad and their coats are pretty nice.



There ain't a dumpster within 8 miles of my house and the ones I have shot in my yard stunk to high heaven. I'm surrounded by pasture land and wooded land.


----------



## Goat (Feb 11, 2009)

Browtine said:


> There ain't a dumpster within 8 miles of my house and the ones I have shot in my yard stunk to high heaven. I'm surrounded by pasture land and wooded land.



Maybe its my sense of smell then,or lack there of, I never thought I smelled too bad after a week in the woods but now I wonder if the wife was right.


----------



## Browtine (Feb 11, 2009)

Goat said:


> Maybe its my sense of smell then,or lack there of, I never thought I smelled too bad after a week in the woods but now I wonder if the wife was right.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 13, 2009)

sweet 16 said:


> I've killed one and buzzards wouldn't eat him.





I'm talkin' stank nasty! They rot where they die on my place.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 14, 2009)

*They ALL stink!*

IMHO, anything you start to skin or gut is gonna STINK(at least on the inside).  Like my buddy says, "I just PUKE and get back at it".


----------

